# Can I have my user name changed?



## kimbaby (Mar 7, 2008)

please let me know thanks


----------



## David Cottrell (Mar 8, 2008)

Don't understand why someone in the know hasn't answered! Me, I have no clue.


----------



## Andy R (Mar 8, 2008)

Please use the contact us link at the bottom of each page to make these kinds of account change requests - Thanks.


----------



## kimbaby (Mar 8, 2008)

thanks but I changed my mind...lol


----------



## kitchenelf (Mar 9, 2008)

kimbaby - next time contact one of us via PM - it's hard to get to all the posts sometimes - especially on the weekends.

And for everyone, like Andy R mentioned - the "Contact Us" link at the bottom is a great source of help.  It sends an e-mail to every admin and mod and is a sure-fire way to see your "problem" ASAP.


----------

